# Chuck Harder "For the People"



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Heres a great new TV channel now available (free) to FTA satellite system viewers.
Most of the time its old TV shows and movies, real classics. There is also the Chuck Harder Show it seems to be on twice a day, people may be familiar with Chucks radio shows, this is the TV version, a bit like the Imus TV show in the morning, Chucks shows have now become must see events for me and I try to catch the rebroadcast of the afternoon shows at around 7pm (CDT) weeknights, here is a link to the website........

http://www.chuckharder.com/


----------

